# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Τι ράτσα είναι?

## Doc

Καλησπέρα
Ο αχάτης είναι κόκκινος μωσαικός.
Δεν είναι φαιό.

----------


## xXx

Oυτε αχατης ειναι ουτε φαιο ουτε μωσαικο

----------


## goshalim

Χρηστο τα εχεις μπερδεψεις !

----------


## Doc

καλησπερα
το πουλι ειναι κοκκινο μωσαικο σιγουρα!...απλα δεν φαινεται στην φωτο.
φιλος μου εδωσε 2 τετοια πουλια,θηλυκα ειναι...μπορει να ειναι καμια διασταυρωση οτι να ναι..

----------


## xXx

Αυτά τα καφετί λες ότι είναι κόκκινα μωσαϊκά??

Αυτά που σου δείχνω στις φωτογραφίες εγώ είναι κόκκινα μωσαϊκά το θηλυκό χωρίς μάσκα στο κεφάλι φίλε και το αρσενικό με μάσκα

----------


## VasilisM

Καφέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκό είναι μικρο

----------


## Doc

τι αχατης μωσαικου ειναι αυτος?
ευχαριστω!!

δεν ειναι καφε κοκκ. μωσαικο Βασιλη!
εχω τετοια!

----------


## VasilisM

Ναι τωρα στις καινουργιες φωτο δεν μοιαζει καθολου για καφε κοκκινο μωσαικο.....βγαλε φωτο που να φαινονται οι γραμμωσεις του καλα....

----------


## xXx

δεν είναι αχάτης το πουλί φίλε...επίσης το φτέρωμά του τώρα που το άνοιξες δείχνει ότι είναι μωσαϊκού τύπου το πουλί τελικά

----------

